# Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet statt



## Anglerboard-Team (13. März 2006)

Werbung

*Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen 2006 findet vom 18.05. bis 21.05. statt*

Nachdem vor 3 Wochen aus Heiligenhafen von Touristikservice gemeldet wurde, dass das Dorschfestival in diesem Jahr wegen mangelnder Teilnahme von Kuttern abgesagt wird, hat sich fast nahtlos ein anderer Veranstalter für das 8. Dorschfestival gefunden.

In diesem Jahr wird das Event kurzfristig von der Heiligenhafen-Info GbR organisiert. Er konnten bislang 7 Kutterkapitäne mit ihren Schiffen für das Festival gewonnen werden. In gewohnter Weise finden an 2 Tagen die Ausfahrten mit den Kuttern statt. Anders als zu den Vorjahren kann nach Absprache auch an nur einem Tag teilgenommen werden. So gibt es dann auch eine tägliche Prämierung. 

Die Heiligenhafen-Info GbR ist dabei, in der kürze der Zeit noch ein ansprechendes Programm für Angler und Besucher zu gestalten - Näheres erfahren Sie unter www.dorschfestival-heiligenhafen.de  - Hier findet man auch Kutter mit freien Plätzen, wie auch Unterkunftsgeber, die sich auf den Besuch von Anglern freuen.

Michael Schwartz und Georg Rehse von Heiligenhafen-Info, die auch die im übrigen Live-Webcam am Hafen betreiben, haben sich für die Zukunft viel vorgenommen: Das 10. Dorschfestival im Jahr 2007 soll in Zusammenarbeit mit den Kutterkapitänen, Angelfachgeschäften und kompetenten Mitstreitern wie zum Beispiel das „Anglerboard“ wieder langfristig zu dem größten Angelereignis an der deutschen Ostseeküste werden.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

